# Pooping AND Peeing in food dish!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 5, 2012)

OK so Muppet has turned her food dish into a litter box. We started giving her these timothy hay pellets along with her regular pellets. It was recommended to us because she is not a good hay eater. So we bought these compressed timothy hay pellets to try and get extra timothy into her system. Well she does eat a few of them but now she is leaving most the food in her bowl (still eating hay and veg) AND this morning all the left over food was completely soaked in pee and covered in poops. She also stopped using her litter box and is just using her food dish now. Is this in response to use trying to trick her into eating more hay?? Is there anything that can be done?


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 5, 2012)

My lion head did the same. I had to give him a higher bowl(he spends most of the time in his pen so the bowl is now attached to the pen wall). If I leave his bowl on the floor he will pee and poop inside it. No idea why the heck they do this.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

No clue why. All mine love their food so they don't poo and pee in it. 

Maybe Frags is telling her it's better for her since Frags is on a diet. Agony always does well with company. 

Seriously though, have no clue why she decided to start this habit now. 

K


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 5, 2012)

Oreo did this for the longest time! So I let her.. bought another food dish and put that in there with food. She eventually stopped using that other dish and started to sit on top of it instead. Silly rabbit


----------



## Snooty (Jun 5, 2012)

Little Man does this a lot too. I have to move the bowl in diffrent spots a lot of time. Grrr. But now I found a spot where he doesn't pee on it anymore.


----------



## Ashley72 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a basket hay holder and my Thumper loves to sit in it and eat, he poops in there too, but thankfully doesn't pee in there. He looks cute sitting in it though, like its an easter basket!


----------

